# Il vient de commencer à l'instant



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour
Quel choix pourrait bien être correct SVP ?
Il va pouvoir le faire,il.........à l'instant.

1-Commence 
2-a commencé  (j'ai un doute)
3-commencera 
4-vient de commencer  (c'est ce que j'ai choisi)

J'ai un doute ! il me semble que le 4 peut être le plus correct ! et puis le 2
D'après vous lequel ?
(Il s'agit de l'un de mes examens)

Merci


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Étant donné le futur proche de la principal, c'est aussi la n°4 qui me semble la plus appropriée (com*m*encer).


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Merci beaucoup de votre réponse et de votre correction


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Cette question n'est pas très précise (encore un exercice qui va instiller le doute chez les étudiants !).

Moi, je penche pour le deux, "venir de commencer à l'instant" me parait redondant, s'il vient de commencer, c'était forcément "à l'instant".


----------



## janpol

4 : je trouve aussi cet "instant" redondant 
la seule réponse à exclure est la 3.
1 : le présent a souvent valeur de futur : "j'arrive, mon train part dans trois minutes", "que fais-tu à Noël ?"
2 : cet artisan devait dans un premier temps étudier la faisabilité de ce que je lui ai demandé de réaliser; je viens aux nouvelles et je suis reçu par son collaborateur qui me transmet sa réponse : "il va pouvoir le faire" et qui ajoute :"d'ailleurs, il a commencé à l'instant"


----------



## IMANAKBARI

D'après ce que vous venez de dire cette question aurait plusieurs réponses qui conviennet ? 

(pauvres étudiants !)

Merci à tous


----------



## janpol

une préférence pour la 4 tout de même.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Oh j'avais donc un bon choix 

(Bravo Iman ! tu va encore réussir dans ton examen ! )

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## janpol

d'autres avis seraient utiles


----------



## Maître Capello

Seule la première solution (présent) me semble raisonnable: le passé composé me paraît inadéquat en raison du futur proche de la 1re phrase (_il va pouvoir_); le futur ne convient pas à cause de _à l'instant_; le passé proche me semble peu approprié à cause du cumul des deux raisons données ci-dessus. Il reste donc le seul temps qui n'est ni passé ni futur: le présent…

Cela dit, la question est effectivement mal tournée puisqu'aucune de ces phrases n'est vraiment naturelle en français!


----------



## Nanon

Il s'agit surtout d'une question d'examen mal posée, à mon avis (à moins que plusieurs choix ne soient possibles, ou qu'on puisse indiquer qu'aucune des solutions n'est possible) ! Voilà ce qui se passe quand les profs de FLE choisissent des exemples qui posent problème...

Il va pouvoir le _faire_ ne m'indique pas qu'il va pouvoir le _finir,_ bien que cet usage soit très courant. 
Il _va pouvoir_ le faire m'indique qu'il n'a pas encore commencé_._
Du fait de cette ambiguïté, je pense que l'exemple n'est pas des mieux choisis pour faire travailler les temps.

Toutefois, dans la langue parlée, on risque fortement d'entendre ceci (dialogue inventé mais plausible) :

- Je vous laisse ma voiture à réviser. Quand est-ce que je peux la récupérer ?
- Je vous _fais ça_ pour jeudi (autrement dit, le garagiste aura terminé de la réviser, avec _faire = faire jusqu'au bout_).

Mon vote : aucun choix possible parmi ceux proposés...  Mais c'est un choix qui risque de coûter des points à Iman !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,


janpol said:


> d'autres avis seraient utiles


Je suis aussi de ton avis. Et de celui de Punky. Et de celui de Capello ! 

Cette question, dont la « bonne » réponse ne saute pas aux yeux des francophones et ne fait pas l'unanimité chez eux est forcément mal tournée.

S'il faut choisir, pour respecter la « logique » (toute relative !) de cette phrase, je penche plutôt pour (4), car le « à l'instant » de la fin doit tenter d'aiguiller la réponse de l'étudiant vers le passé récent en insistant sur la concomitance de l'action annoncée par le futur proche de la 1ère phrase et le début de sa réalisation dans la seconde...


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Maître Capello said:


> Seule la première solution (présent) me semble raisonnable: le passé composé me paraît inadéquat en raison du futur proche de la 1re phrase (_il va pouvoir_); le futur ne convient pas à cause de _à l'instant_; le passé proche me semble peu approprié à cause du cumul des deux raisons données ci-dessus. Il reste donc le seul temps qui n'est ni passé ni futur: le présent…
> 
> Cela dit, la question est effectivement mal tournée puisqu'aucune de ces phrases n'est vraiment naturelle en français!


 
Ca veut dire que vous choisissez le 1 ?

Oui vous et les autres avez bien critiqué cette question ! elle est vraiment mal posée !
En outre si on dit "Il va pouvoir le faire" cela montre que l'action va être faite et qu'elle n'est pas encore faite,donc on ne pourrait pas choisir le 4 et le 2 
Il ne nous reste donc que 2 choix
le 3 qui serait absolument faux car c'est"le futur" et puis on a le 1 qui semble être le plus correct 

Merci à tous


----------



## Nicomon

Comme Capello, je vote pour la réponse 1.

Est-ce qu'il va pouvoir me faire ça pour demain?

_Oui, il va pouvoir le faire. Il commence à l'instant (tout de suite)._

Sinon, je dirais : 
_Il vient (tout juste) de commencer / Il a déjà commencé..._ et dans ce cas je n'ajouterais pas _à l'instant._


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Nicomon said:


> Comme Capello, je vote pour la réponse 1.
> 
> Est-ce qu'il va pouvoir me faire ça pour demain?
> 
> _Oui, il va pouvoir le faire. Il commence à l'instant (tout de suite)._
> 
> Sinon, je dirais :
> _Il vient (tout juste) de commencer / Il a déjà commencé..._ et dans ce cas je n'ajouterais pas _à l'instant._


 
Oui c'est cela !
Et tant pis pour toi Iman ! tu vas peut-être rater la mention de ton examen !
Merci à tous


----------



## janpol

il faudra que tu nous dises quelle réponse les correcteurs attendaient.


----------



## Nicomon

IMANAKBARI said:


> Oui c'est cela !
> Et tant pis pour toi Iman ! tu vas peut-être rater la mention de ton examen !
> Merci à tous


 Pas nécessairement. Comme janpol le dit... tout dépendra de la réponse que les correcteurs attendaient. 
Peut-être que - comme pour Karine et janpol -  la redondance « _vient à l'instant_ » ne les choque pas.


----------



## janpol

Si ! la redondance m'a choqué puis j'ai pensé que ça pouvait être une forme d'insistance propre à l'oral


----------



## Nicomon

Désolée, janpol.  J'ai oublié que tu avais en effet écrit : 





> 4 : je trouve aussi cet "instant" redondant


. C'est Lacuzon et Karine, que ça ne semble pas choquer. 

Alors, IMAN, nous sommes tous curieux de connaître la « bonne » réponse.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Nicomon said:


> Désolée, janpol. J'ai oublié que tu avais en effet écrit : . C'est Lacuzon et Karine, que ça ne semble pas choquer.
> 
> Alors, IMAN, nous sommes tous curieux de connaître la « bonne » réponse.


 
Bonjour et bon matin à tous

Oui je sais et je suis très content d'avoir de bon(ne)s ami(e)s comme vous qui m'aident ! merci beaucoup 
D'accord je vous dirai la réponse indiquée par les correcteurs dès qu'ils nous donnent les corrigés !
Encore merci infiniment de vos aides


----------



## Punky Zoé

IMANAKBARI said:


> D'accord je vous dirai la réponse indiquée par les correcteurs dès qu'ils nous donnent les corrigés !


Ils vont pouvoir le faire, ils commencent à l'instant. 
Ils vont pouvoir le faire, ils ont commencé à l'instant.
Ils vont pouvoir le faire, ils commenceront à l'instant.
Ils vont pouvoir le faire, ils viennent de commencer à l'instant.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Punky Zoé said:


> Ils vont pouvoir le faire, ils commencent à l'instant.
> Ils vont pouvoir le faire, ils ont commencé à l'instant.
> Ils vont pouvoir le faire, ils commenceront à l'instant.
> Ils vont pouvoir le faire, ils viennent de commencer à l'instant.


 
C'est bien ça 
Trois choix peut être correct !!
Wowww quelle drôle de question ! 
J'avais donc raison cette question a vraiment un grand problème !


----------



## janpol

réponse 4 : le doute vient du fait que le "passé récent" n'a pas "l'élasticité" du "futur proche" : si nous avions "ils vont commencer dans un instant", nous ne songerions pas à parler de redondance car "dans un instant" s'opposerait à "dans une heure", "demain", "le mois prochain" (n'entendons-nous pas "l'année prochaine, je vais aller continuer mes études aux E.U.", par exemple ?)
Si le futur immédiat n'est pas toujours très immédiat, le passé récent, lui, est toujours très récent, me semble-t-il...


----------



## Aoyama

Je suis d'accord avec PK ( déjà#4), c'est la réponse 2 ou 4 avec une possibilité pour la 1 (mais vraiment le dernier choix, je diverge un peu d'avec Me. Ca.).
Mais en fait, même si la réponse 4 est redondante sinon pléonastique, _elle se dit et s'entend_ (et là, on peut légitimement soupçonner un jeune lecteur de français dans ces contrées lointaines, en train d'officier, j'en ai connu).
Ceci dit, encore une fois, l'exercice, comme trop souvent, est vicieux.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour à tous

Voilà la réponse correcte d'après nos correcteurs 

La réponse 4

Je suis si content Youpiiiiii ! je l'avais bien choisie 

Merci beaucoup à vous tous


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Nous en sommes heureux ! Cette phrase ne m'a, il est vrai, pas choqué de prime abord. J'ai peut-être inconsciemment reporté le _vont _de la première phrase sur la seconde comme l'a clairement indiqué Janpol. Maintenant que je la relis, j'ai du mal à comprendre le futur proche de la première phrase.


----------

